# Legume Mix for Switchgrass



## justin_mo (Mar 27, 2011)

I am going to frost seed some type of legume mix into my switchgrass pasture. I was thinking 2lb PLS of annual lespedeza, 2lb PLS of Birdsfoot, and 2lb PLS ladino Clover. I am in west central Missouri, the switchgrass has been established for 2 years, and I rotational graze. Just wanting advice on what others have interseeded into switchgrass for pasture.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I would consider a grazing type large leaved white clover instead of ladino clover. Ladino clovers tend to be very productive, but very short lived. Alfalfa, Red Clover, and possibly Sainfoin and Cicer Milk Vetch would be good to add for more diversity. I have found it best to throw a very diverse mix out there and allow Mother Nature and your managament to choose what survives.
Some of the legumes mentioned are best drilled and not frost seeded. Whenever possible, drill instead of frost seeding. I do both, but prefer drilling, as it is usually more cost effective in the long run. frost seeding while cheap, can be very erratic, while drilling is very consistently successful.


----------

